# Withdrawn  Bicycle Photos Group #2



## Howard Gordon (Dec 11, 2022)

*Withdrawn  *9 photos. Standard size envelope to compare size.  Shipping included-CONUS.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 11, 2022)

$10


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 12, 2022)

Thankyou, no deal


----------

